# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si te postoj nje teme ne forum? Nuk po e gjej dot opsionin per te postuar nje teme

## Jessy

Besoj pyetja i tha te gjitha. Si te postoj nje teme, nuk po gjej dot butonin Posto Nje Teme ne forum :P

----------


## Archon

po kete teme si e hape ?

----------

Jessy (15-12-2013)

----------


## Jessy

tani e kuptova qe keshtu postohet lol...si mund ta fshij kete postim?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> tani e kuptova qe keshtu postohet lol...si mund ta fshij kete postim?


Ti vazhdo dhe posto, se fshihen vete ato me kalimin e kohes.  :perqeshje:

----------


## lola.lola

Pershendetje te gjith shqipetareve ne te gjith boten

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

lol

ca dhalle pi bota....

----------


## Bamba

Peace & Love  :xx:

----------


## Blerandii

pershendetje.
Bashkatdhetar te nderuar une kam nje problem dhe dasha te pyes nese ndokush prej jusha ka pas kesi rasti ose ka degjuar.
para 5 viteve u lajmrova azil me familje ne France pas procedures se verifikimit dhenjes se gishtave me doli se gjermania me kerkon per nje veper para 12 viteve Franca me ekstradoi ne Gjermani ku edhe e vuajta denimin per 5 vite, nderkohe gruaja dhe femijet u paisen me card de sejur tani ata kan leje pune dhe banesen , gruaja punon femijet shkollohen. 
Tani pasi vuajta denimin gjermania me ka kthyer ne Kosov dhe me ka ndaluar udhetimin per zonen shengen, nese dini ndonje menyr se si te bashkohem prap me familje, a do te kem problem nese shkoj direkt ne France apo duhet te kerkoj ne menyr legale bashkom familjar. Ju lutem nese dini ndonje informat te me ndihmoni 

Ju falemnderit

----------


## bora2

nuk dimo plak

----------


## Neteorm

Cfare ndihme kerkoni ?

----------

